
Ask HN: Is there a place to learn Hadoop/Hive/Big data analysis through cloud? - tixocloud
My laptop doesn&#x27;t have enough disk space&#x2F;memory to run a virtual machine that contains Cloudera&#x2F;Hortonworks effectively so I am wondering if there are any free cloud-based alternatives?
======
trengrj
As mentioned by maa5444, Databricks community edition is a good way to learn
Spark as you get a free 6GB node. If you want to focus more on
Cloudera/Hortonworks, I would just spin up VMs in AWS or your preferred cloud.
The costs of running test nodes (say 32/64 GB ram 100GB disks) are not super
high if your are economical with shutting them down when not in use.

------
maa5444
hi try
[https://community.cloud.databricks.com/](https://community.cloud.databricks.com/)

~~~
maa5444
or [https://notebooks.azure.com/](https://notebooks.azure.com/)

